# Imus Cavite



## Zigg6100 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi.
I am new to this forum. I have read many posts and found lots of good info.
I have a Filipina girlfriend who works in Singapore (I spent many years working there on and off). After seven years there she wants to move back to the Philippines at the end of the year, and she wants me to come with her. She has bought a house in Imus Cavite in a new subdivision. We went and had a look at the house a few weeks ago and got to know the guys next door. Nice enough place.
I have spent 25+ years working overseas, mainly in Asia but also in Africa and the states. I currently live in Australia. I have however not spent much time in the Philippines.
I work in the oil & gas industry, on an offshore drillrig, on a month on/month off roster so I do not need to make a living in the Philippines, which is a big plus.
My concern is what living in Imus Cavite will be like, as I have only visited it to check on a not yet completed house. Most of my time has been spent in Manila.
Her family live on another island, and the relatives in Manila live on the opposite side of the city and more than 2-3 hours away so that is a positive point. Even though I like her brothers I don't want them in our house all the time.
Any of you guys on the Forum living in Imus and can tell me what it is like living there?

Cheers
Zig


----------

